# How is this for an accident?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

They do say truckers are under quite a lot of pressure.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I've skinned a duck that way. Except I stuck the hose in the back of it's neck.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have scaled fish with an air hose but it sure does make a mess.:whistling2:


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Yikes. I'm always afraid of blowing up my bike tires, but this is a whole other level of scary.


----------



## surfspc (Jun 16, 2011)

wow this is scary... Hope that doesn't happen to me!


----------



## Graveyardshift (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope all the attention he's getting does not give him an inflated opinion of himself.


----------

